# teoria de control para robot sigue lineas



## rbpkirow (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola Amigos.
Tengo creado un pequeño robot casero sigue lineas (al parecer es el mas sencillo de fabricar para una persona que se quiere iniciar en estos temas)
Basicamente consiste en sensores CNY_70, una placa de control gobernada por un microcontrolador PIC y un driver para motores basado en 298.

Bueno, el caso es que el robot moverse, se mueve, pero me va de lado a lado de modo que no avanza demasiado rapido.
He leido por internet que hay una forma de hacerlo con teoria de control o algo asi, pero no he encontrado informacion util para que yo pueda implementar mi algoritmo.

Alguien me podría echar una mano e indicarme algun libro, web o similar donde me indique que es esto de la teoria de control?

Muchas gracias
un saludo


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

te recomiendo que leas las experiencias de los demas usuarios del foro y asi te daras mejor idea de como solucionar el problema del avance
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F

mi recomendacion es que uses dos sensores para detectar de que manera se ha desviado de la linea y asi el pic determine que rueda debe desactivar (para producir el giro) y volver a la linea

saludos 
pablo


----------



## Stark (Mar 21, 2010)

La teoria de Control es algo compleja pero debo decir q divertida de desarrollar, mira lo poco q e estudiado de teoria de control a sido bueno pero como dije es algo complejo es pasarse un rato en el papel tratando de modelar tu sistema matematicamente y despues metes ese sistema matematico a un simulador como matlab para obtener su respuesta ante los cambios y/o perturbaciones y posteriormente pasas al diseño de un controlador (tambien de forma matematica) un libro muy bueno para iniciarse en teoria de control es el de Ingenieria de Control del autor Bolton editorial Alfa y Omega (bueno aqui en mexico) buscalo y quizas te ayude claro q para adentrarte mas en el tema necesitas los libros del autor Ogata los cuales son mucho mas complejos.


----------



## beto3574 (Jun 4, 2010)

hola yo ya hice el robot pero ahora me exigen que el robot recorra el laberinto y se aprenda la ruta mas corta para solucionarlo..pero no se como hacerlo...he visto algo con matrices pero no capto la idea alguno de uds me podria ayudar¡¡¡ gracias y saludos


----------



## daryanny (Jun 4, 2010)

como aria para crear un carrito robot. apnas estoy enpensando en electronica y quisiera aprender


----------

